# Rotor Crank On Madone??



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

Can A Rotor Crankset Fit The Madone's BB90 ??


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

As to the whole crankset: I would doubt it at this time, but I am not sure. Send an email over to Scott Daubert and he usually responds pretty quickly. 

It would depend on the spindle and getting crank/spindle specific bearings that are going to fit the Madone sockets. Most likely just getting the bearings outside of the bottom bracket assembly. Unless the outer race size is some extra large odd diameter.

The Q rings will fit many other cranksets however.

I know this is a non answer, but maybe it has something useful.
zac


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Why wouldn't you just get chainrings? Your crankset must be fairly new if you have a BB90.


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.I'm jus gonna get the rings


----------

